

Top Information Architecture Mistakes - brlewis
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/ia-mistakes.html

======
tezza
"Extreme Polyhierarchy" rings so true. Why could there be any need for a Tag
Cloud which is rendered larger that small page fragment?

e.g.::<http://www.labourhome.org/tags>

If you give up trying to focus your information, your site starts to resemble
domain hijackers who are hoping for 'a click, any click'

\--

That YC search startup Scoopler suffers from "Extreme Polyhierarchy". I'm sure
they'll be working hard to make the information more relevant and less
abundant.

[http://www.scoopler.com/search/#%22katie+price%22+OR+%22jord...](http://www.scoopler.com/search/#%22katie+price%22+OR+%22jordan%22)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=599653>

------
brlewis
I thought the "Extreme Polyhierarchy" part was interesting, (1) because this
never used to be a problem, and (2) because it underscores the need to make
choices and not implement everything.

